# Sad sad sad day!!!!!



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Bass Pro shop stop makin my little crank bait. I must have cried have the night until I found the drankin whiskey. Dang you Bass Pro Shop. They are makin one almost like it but a little bit heavier. I was afraid this day might come and I still have 86 new ones and more than 30 that need repaired. They just could not leave it be. I took a chance and ordered 38 of the new style and see how they will work. Why 38 you ask? Free shipping over $125. People just have to go and mess things up. Must have been some yankee up there did this,

Matt


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. We ordered 30 in early July, and still have 24 new in the box. I better start conserving. I was throwing one in a local pond last week, and it got caught on some shoreline weeds and broke off. I was able to get my rod tip on the hook and pull it out. :idea:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry the hear that. That was my exact feelings when Fred Abrogast quit making the Hawaiian Wriggler in Pumpkin seed green and yellow. That was in 1961. I hardly ever think about them now. LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dam! :hairout:%&^%!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think the sheriff and mayor need to intervene before there is blood shed. 
I know they will come to the ultimate conclusion that all remaining crank baits should be sanctioned off to me.
Sorry Matt.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

That could cause some problems. I have 86 new ones and maybe more if I look in my LITTLE tackle bag. My son, Robby probably has as many as I do. I guess I will have to be packin when I go fish in!! LOL!! OH wait a minute I already do ! LOL !!!!! You know me, I will share with my friends. Dang it, I just remembered I don't have any friends. LOL !!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Remember I got you that, uh,..that time,..uh. I told you were the fish were!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Tell you what Matt, old friend, I will give up ten of my best friends secret fishing spots for ten lures.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

[email protected] I was meaning to get somemore. The few I have are all torn up.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

***? Why did they go and do that for? I only have 2 in my bag. You probably bought all they had left Matt. Atleast I know where I can get some right?


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Sorry the hear that. That was my exact feelings when Fred Abrogast quit making the Hawaiian Wriggler in Pumpkin seed green and yellow. That was in 1961. I hardly ever think about them now. LOL


That broke my heart too. Now I can Not find any Hawiian Wrigglers anywhere. Caught many a LMB on that bait as a kid and young man.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I just saw this and went and counted. 124 left. Man this sucks. There will be no more giving them out. Hate to be an arse but I need to protect my investment.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

One man and his son have over 200 of these crank baits; does that give an indication of how they sell? Why did Bass Pro change anything?


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I know what it is like to lose a favorite lure "Mann's Auger frogger" was mine...wish I would have stashed a couple hundred away but I assumed they would always be there.sad2sm


Edit:I've been told the culprit pro frogs are a good replacement but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey wait a minute....this could be my new retirement fund. Boomhauer Special The "Magic" crankbait is now on sale $25.00 for one. LOL

Somebody always has to screw things up. Messing with something that needs not to be messed with.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Way to go son. I looked in my small bag and found a few more. Looks like we are set for a little while. Just carry extra clips! LOL !!!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Think I am in trouble!! I have one and it is a Matt reject. I guess I will have to use the same old stuff that I caught 1600 on last year. LMAO


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fishinganimal said:


> Think I am in trouble!! I have one and it is a Matt reject. I guess I will have to use the same old stuff that I caught 1600 on last year. LMAO


Okay now Animal! Matt came clean on his lure, now what do you use?


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> Way to go son. I looked in my small bag and found a few more. Looks like we are set for a little while. Just carry extra clips! LOL !!!!!!!!
> 
> Matt


Like father like son. I have extra clips on the boat. LOL


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WBF No secrets here the same thing everybody else uses slabs,diver/pet/plastics/spec rigs/spoons. Traps and small crankbaits. Now that I have yours it could be lights out!!!! LOL


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Alright Matt and Robby, I think it's time for another fishing trip so I can see if I can squeeze some out of y'all. LOL!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I figured I needed to post this up. I have received some hate mail stating the next time I am seen on the water "Banditos" will jump on board my boat and take my lures hostage. I have now put all of my lures under direct security with 4 of my very close friends. This is only about half of my surplus. The others are locked up under my "Other" friends protection. Not to mention not all of them would fit in my gun safe.:help:

In the first 2 pictures you will find Mr. Glock, Mr. XD & one very spectacular Mr. Savage 22-250. In the last picture you find all of the above mentioned friends plus one very mean snarling, rabies infected, teeth baring, slobbering Bella. Yes she is so mean she will literally "Lick Your Face Off" with one lick. LOL


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

why are they upside down????? you hate fishermen??


----------



## Dmcputtz (Jun 4, 2012)

I have 9 left Matt. Any takers....? Again, Thanks for the tip yrs. back Matt on these.
Turning in Your Bass Pro Tackle boxes/gear too in protest? Give me a call if so.


----------

